# Looking for shelf plans



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone know of and place to get some ideas? HO scale please. I have the modern railroader book for this and it does offer some ideas, but more to choose from would help alot.
Thanks.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Roundhousecat said:


> Looking for shelf plans-Anyone know of a place to get some ideas? HO scale please.


Those will be some tiny shelves.


wha, wha, whaaaa. _(sound of a bad joke)_

I can see your frustration - I just googled _point to point shelf plan_, image view...what an eclectic collection of uselessness.


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?q=shel...-M8GJywHLt4HQDg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1351&bih=605


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

How about the Heart of Georgia? See http://hogrr.blogspot.com/


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I suggest the "hog" alot. Its a very good starting base, and beats a 4x8 hands down.

Lots of people do not realize how much room a 4x8 eats up since you need room on all 4 sides, but with the "hog" layout, you get so much more then settling with a 4x8 layout..

If you like the hog its a great starter layout, or you can alter the "hog" to suit your needs...


----------



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

Hog layout like a feed lot for pigs? Not sure what you mean with a hog layout.
Is this what you mean? 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CYlJcBQDu...s1600/Heart+of+Georgia+HOG+Layout+Rev+511.jpg

I like this layout: http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/8934

Still learning new terms with this hobby. Frogs, turtles, etc

Thanks.


----------

